# Advice please!



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

My cockapoo is sick, and the vet is closed until tomorrow. He was neutered on 12/10/13, and he has done really good. On Christmas Eve, he slept a lot. He has been shaking his head, so I know he has something going on with his ears. He has had problems with yeast infections in his ears before. I started using the ear drops from the last infection because the vet is closed until tomorrow. The drops haven't seemed to help yet. Yesterday he seemed to feel worse. He stayed in his bed all day except to go to the bathroom and didn't eat except for a jumbone that I gave him. He is drinking water. I am wondering if along with his ears, he may have something else going on that may possibly be related to his neutering. This is the first male dog that I have had, so I just don't know. It seems to me that it has been so long since his surgery that he would have already had a problem if he was going to. His penis has been partially out, and it looks like it may be just a little bit swollen if at all. It isn't going in and out. Every time I look, which is often due to my concern, it is out an inch or so. He is urinating normally. I am just so worried. I don't know whether to call the emergency number or wait until tomorrow. Any advice would greatly be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol his lipstick as it is refered to is compliy normal. its just a boy thing it will do that when her in exited or realy relaxed or for no reason at all so no need to panic. 

as for his hears just pop the the vet tomorrow and get them checked out. does he get his ears plucked. some dogs especialy drop eared dogs have ear problems and need regular ear cleaning ever 2ed day or so just keep it at bay. 

so i woukd say its just his ears. everything with his boys bits are normal, its not atractive but its normal.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree with Kendal. Keep up with the drops until the vet re opens. Hope he picks up soon.


----------



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks!! That makes me feel better. I am just not used to these boy things..lol!! He does get his ears plucked. I will call the vet tomorrow!


----------



## kristen (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know about it being called "lipstick...sounds so much better!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

kristen said:


> Thanks for letting me know about it being called "lipstick...sounds so much better!


Lol well it does resemble a lipstick so it became a more polite way of referring to it.
I prefer girl dogs as they don't have that problem. 

The vet should sort out his ears but I woul recommend once you have them sorted just get into the jab bet of cleaning them every day, pick a time ie after walk or dinner and always do it then so you don't forget.


----------

